
Bots are spamming the FCC with anti-Net Neutrality comments - imsodrunklol
https://www.fcc.gov/ecfs/search/filings?proceedings_name=17-108&q=The%20unprecedented%20regulatory%20power%20the%20Obama%20Administration%20imposed&sort=date_disseminated,DESC
======
imsodrunklol
There has been about 41,000+ posts since yesterday and climbing even more now.

